# Paphos or larnaca



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello all,
I have visited the place in the sun today at the NEC which im glad i went to as we got some good useful information,however i am more confused now than before i went.I had decided we would live in the larnaca area(paralimini etc) but after going to the place in the sun today everyone has talked about paphos and all the property seem to be for that area.
Also we would both need jobs and i was informed we stand a better chance of getting jobs in paphos are as there is alot of companies owend by english people. 
we are coming to cyprus on the 13th oct for 11 nights and was going to concentrate on looking for jobs & property to rent at first in the larnaca area!!

Has anybody esle got any opinions or advise on any of the above points please?

Thanks.......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sedgee24 said:


> Hello all,
> I have visited the place in the sun today at the NEC which im glad i went to as we got some good useful information,however i am more confused now than before i went.I had decided we would live in the larnaca area(paralimini etc) but after going to the place in the sun today everyone has talked about paphos and all the property seem to be for that area.
> Also we would both need jobs and i was informed we stand a better chance of getting jobs in paphos are as there is alot of companies owend by english people.
> we are coming to cyprus on the 13th oct for 11 nights and was going to concentrate on looking for jobs & property to rent at first in the larnaca area!!
> ...


It's difficult for anyone to give you advice on the best area. 
I am in the Paphos area and love it here. When I have to go to the Larnaca area for business I can't wait to get back 'home' to paphos as I hate the flatness and moon like landscape of the East.
People who live in the larnaca area will tell you that is the best place to live.
It's all a matter of taste.
As for jobs, there are plenty of British owned companies but that dosnt necessarily mean there are loads of jobs. 
When you are over here take the time to get around and knock on some doors to find out what is out there. 
Good luck.

Veronica


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

couple of weeks ago I went on a 1w charter trip to Cyprus to see which side I prefere, the paphos area won.
rental apartments I was offered were much bigger and cheaper, but other than that I don't really have much factual information it mostly just won in "feel"


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Veronica said:


> It's difficult for anyone to give you advice on the best area.
> I am in the Paphos area and love it here. When I have to go to the Larnaca area for business I can't wait to get back 'home' to paphos as I hate the flatness and moon like landscape of the East.
> People who live in the larnaca area will tell you that is the best place to live.
> It's all a matter of taste.
> ...


Thanks for your advise we are going to spend a few days in paphos while were out there just to see before we make our minds up


----------



## sedgee24 (Sep 4, 2010)

RonJeremy said:


> couple of weeks ago I went on a 1w charter trip to Cyprus to see which side I prefere, the paphos area won.
> rental apartments I was offered were much bigger and cheaper, but other than that I don't really have much factual information it mostly just won in "feel"


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## HUDDY (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife, Mag and I live in Paphos at the back of a large sprawling complex called Regina Gardens but we are far enough not to be bothered and we live amongst the local Cypriots who we find very friendly. We have traveled about a bit and would not leave this area. At the moment, flats and houses are cheapish if you shop around. On a financial note. We could not live in the UK as we live here. Hope this has helped.
John.


----------

